
Ask HN: Does Reddit neglect their website to drive native downloads? - reimertz
Reddit is one of the biggest websites and with their simplistic content architecture and minimalistic UI, I cannot see why it is so slow.<p>To name a few; sluggish scrolling, freezing when going back&#x2F;forward in history, random blank screens, subpar zoom-support, comments randomly not loading..<p>This is on a Macbook Pro with dedicated GPU running latest Firefox.<p>Not trying to shame someone here, I know web is complicated. But for a large company like Reddit, there should be resources to make their website smooth as butter.
======
johnl1479
What do you qualify as "bad"?

~~~
reimertz
To name a few; sluggish scrolling, freezing when going back/forward in
history, random blank screens, subpar zoom-support, comments randomly not
loading..

This is on a Macbook Pro with dedicated GPU running latest Firefox.

Not trying to shame someone here, I know web is complicated. But for a large
company like Reddit, there should be resources to make their website smooth as
butter with their minimialistic UI and content architecture.

